# Fall, just around the corner.



## farmer steve (Jul 29, 2020)

Pumpkins and acorn squash.


----------



## U&A (Jul 29, 2020)

Nice! Your garden doing good this year? 

The weeds are insanely invasive around my area this year. Everyone is having the problem. Our garden basically looks like a yard now. Don’t want to spray chemicals on them. Tried one of those propane weed burners but they grow right back in about a week and a half. 

Im a bit unsure what to do


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 30, 2020)

U&A said:


> Nice! Your garden doing good this year?
> 
> The weeds are insanely invasive around my area this year. Everyone is having the problem. Our garden basically looks like a yard now. Don’t want to spray chemicals on them. Tried one of those propane weed burners but they grow right back in about a week and a half.
> 
> ...


When i took those pics I was in there pullin weeds.  I do use some weed sprays but they don't take care of all weed types. My tomato crop is one of the worst i have had in a # of years. Other stuff looks pretty good. The deer have been a major problem in some of my sweet corn patches.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 16, 2020)

U&A said:


> *The weeds are insanely invasive around my area this year. Everyone is having the problem*. Our garden basically looks like a yard now. Don’t want to spray chemicals on them. Tried one of those propane weed burners but they grow right back in about a week and a half. *Im a bit unsure what to do *Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



sorry to hear about your weed problem UA! I often ask myself... how come the weeds do so well with no water, no fertz and barely any sun?? ! often seems to be a no/win situation.

but weeds in the garden are a bit like farm and garden equipment. powered that is. I guess even hand held. maintenance!

we had some real bad weed issues couple seasons back. then I got serious and applied my many years of gardening experience. maybe some of these can help you:

1) bend over and pull them! [lol, works like a charm!]

2) clean out the bed and apply heavy layer of mulch. I use grass cuttings and pine needles.

3) once the bed is cleaned out, and I read this one, then tried it... worked great! apply cardboard over weed area leaving a grow hole for the plants...

4) once the bed is cleaned out, newspaper and mulch will work well, too

5) a sure fire also is once cleaned black plastic. yard bags to rolls. whatever u can source. weeds do not do well w/o sunlight and the extra heat!

6) if garden big enuff, space rows so between can be tilled, cultivated or turned in... weeds and all.

7) D-ick Raymond's book: Joy of Gardening has may tips and ideas for weed control. still a great source. only one I need to be honest if I need a review.

these methods of weed control one, several or all... have put my weeds at bay. but weeds are a bit like mesquite... u never will rid of it, but manage it thru maintenance.

imo, a garden will always be a mecca for weeds. once controlled they will still show up here n there... today I had to bend over a couple of times to pull a weed here. there... over there, too! 

good luck with your garden and weed control...

my homegarden corn patch few weeks back. almost no weeds. and barely any today, too...


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 4, 2020)

Going full tilt into picking some fall stuff for produce auction earlier this week.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Oct 1, 2020)

.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 1, 2020)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Omg! You grew all that?? My advice - don't do anything different! Those are gorgeous!!


Yes I did. Thank you very much. Took the last of the pumpkins and gourds to auction today. Starting to pick the Cole crops now. Stihl have a good bit of Indian corn to bunch up.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Oct 1, 2020)

.


----------

